# Trying to fill Schedule in W. Michigan



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

Not full yet, Anybody have good sub work around area from Rockford to Big Rapids Michigan areas for 05-06 season? 
I will not do GR, not willing to buy permit. what I have for a route would make this impractical.
PM me with info.


----------

